# Book recommendations?



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

What would be the best book to get just as a general overview/introduction to SAR and trailing work? Not necessarily training methods, just to learn a little more about what is involved - terminology, organizations, etc. All I really know much about is SchH style tracking, and I'd just like to read more. There are about a zillion of em on Amazon.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

search for "Jeff Schettler" on Amazon. He just put out a new book on trailing, "The Straightest Path." 

Jim


----------



## Neil Greenberg (Jul 9, 2012)

I have been reading *Ready!: Training the Search and Rescue Dog* by Susan Bulanda. It was recommended by my SAR group.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

yup, checked that out from the libarary when I started oh so long ago.

Jim


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks. I've been reading websites, but I often don't know what some of the terminology means  so a good overview book would be nice!


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Amber Scott said:


> Thanks. I've been reading websites, but I often don't know what some of the terminology means  so a good overview book would be nice!


People do love their acronyms. If there are any specific ones, I can attempt to decode them for you.


Jim


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I bought a few. The Jeff Schettler book was a little too expensive for something I was just reading for fun :mrgreen: but I did order a book by him called "Red Dog Rising". I think it's more of a biography than an actual training book. 

I also got "Search and Rescue Dogs: Training the K-9 Hero, Second Edition" by American Rescue Dog Association and "Practical Scent Dog Training" by Lue Button, plus a narcotic book. 

Course, even though I mostly bought used copies for cheap, everything I bought is pretty much shipping separately. That's why I love AND hate amazon. I think I bought eight books altogether and will be receiving four different shipments.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Amber Scott said:


> I bought a few. The Jeff Schettler book was a little too expensive for something I was just reading for fun :mrgreen: but I did order a book by him called "Red Dog Rising". I think it's more of a biography than an actual training book.
> 
> I also got "Search and Rescue Dogs: Training the K-9 Hero, Second Edition" by American Rescue Dog Association and "Practical Scent Dog Training" by Lue Button, plus a narcotic book.
> 
> Course, even though I mostly bought used copies for cheap, everything I bought is pretty much shipping separately. That's why I love AND hate amazon. I think I bought eight books altogether and will be receiving four different shipments.


 
ARDA was established with the attitude that the GSD was the only breed that could do SAR. I think some ARDA groups have altered their mindset on this, but keep that in mind when you read their methodology.

I recommended Jeff to you as he's based out of Georgia and could be handy for you if you like his mindset. He's devoted to the double-blind and has doubts that most dogs can NOT really do old trails such as 24-hours old. He has a standing offer for anyone to prove him wrong on a double-blind trail. I've taught at seminars he was teaching trailing at and he's a good instructor.

With Amazon, I always choose free shipping as rarely is the wait as long as they state.

Jim Delbridge


----------

